
New discoveries set to reveal the geology of planets outside our solar system - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2019-12-discoveries-reveal-geology-planets-solar.html
======
ArtWomb
A new Golden Age in Astronomy is indeed upon us. And it looks like there is
now re-newed focus on the search for extra terrestrial life.

[https://science.nrao.edu/science/meetings/2020/aaas](https://science.nrao.edu/science/meetings/2020/aaas)

A good way to get involved may be through NASA's AI/ML accelerator: Frontier
Development Lab

[https://frontierdevelopmentlab.org/](https://frontierdevelopmentlab.org/)

~~~
sandworm101
Or it is the death of astronomy. At the moment _astro_ nomy melds together the
study of stars and planets. That made sense when we had only a handful of
interesting planets (plus many thousands of supposedly inert rock things). Now
we know that asteroids are dynamic interesting objects. Pluto is not an inert
ball of ice but an interesting planet as complex as any other. And then we
have the steady flow of new exoplanets. Astronomy will soon split into formal
astro-nomy, the study of stars, and planet-ology, the study of planets.

Today's astronomers are physicists. The study of stars takes data and theory
from the high-minded world of particle physics. Fusion in accelerators on
earth is used to study and define fusion that powers stars. Planetology will
take data and theory from what Sheldon called "the dirt people". The science
of rocks, soil and weather will lead the study of planets. This cultural split
will soon divide astronomy. With all the interesting new stuff happening in
relation to planets and the inevitable discovery/debate re life on those
planets, the old guard of star-studying astronomers will be sidelined.

~~~
cbkeller
> The science of rocks, soil and weather will lead the study of planets.

Sounds great to me :)

------
luxuryballs
read it as “plants” and thought “well, that headline escalated quickly!”

